# Suche idealen Monitor für GFX arbeiten



## Sebigf (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Eigentlich sagt der Betreff schon alles...

Nur wenn es geht, ein Samsung Syncmaster.
Nur leider blicke ich bei dem ganzen "daten" wirrwarr net mehr durch.

Mir ist wichtig:

- 19" mind.
- sehr scharfes bild
- sehr feines bild
- wenn es geht unter 650€^^

Naja, soll halt nicht 0815 sein. 

danke


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2005)

Würde logischrweise nen CRT-Monitor nehmen, TFTs scheiden aus, wegen der
Blickwinkelabhängigkeit und des beschränkten Farbraums.

Scharfes Bild - Lochmaskenangaben unter 0,25
Feines Bild (Auflösung) - Werte über 110kHz

Du solltest darauf achten, den Monitor per DVI anschliessen zu können, dann gibt
es keine DA/AD-Wandlung.
Zu guter Letzt sollte Deine GraKa auch gut sein, denn billige GraKas geben auch nur
bescheidene Qualität raus.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Samsung Syncmaster ist schon ne gute Entscheidung..


----------

